# How to cook fennel?



## Argamemnon (Jan 5, 2010)

I have never eaten fennel (I think). What are some easy and tasty ways to cook fennel on its own?

Could I steam them and then flavor them in a pan with extra virgin olive oil and chopped garlic? Like this garlic broccoli recipe: YouTube - Garlic Broccoli Video Recipe


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 5, 2010)

fennel is a very delicately flavored bulb. It is delightfully crisp and refreshing raw in a salad or with chilled seafood (ie shrimp) 

It chops and cooks much like onion, and in fact mixes very well with onion. I like to slice both paper thin and saute and top broiled salmon with it.  It is also great cooked in marinara sauce with the other aromatic veg. 

Saute and simmer in broth on its own. Add to soups and stews (especially seafood soups like bouillabaisse.) great with roasted pork.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 6, 2012)

Great ideas, Robo. I was looking for some new ideas for fennel, & did a search here. I came across a few recipes that I want to give a go.

Baked Fennel w/ Parmesan, nutmeg, cream & walnuts

Baked Fennel with Parmesan Recipe

Baked Fennel w/ bacon, sage, white wine & Parmesan cheese

Baked Fennel with Parmesan Recipe

Fennel apple salad w/ radicchio, dijon, shallots, Parm, etc.

Fennel Apple Salad - Recipe.com


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

It never occurred to cook fennel. Interesting. I usually use it in salads the same way I would use celery.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Fennel is also lovely baked with onions. Just quarter the bulbs ad some sliced onion. Drizzle with olive oil and a bit of sea salt and ground black pepper and pop in the oven. 
Or thinly sliced fennel in salad, fennel baked with fresh white fish fillet like hake and lemon butter, fennel slices and orange segments also make a nice salad etc etc.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Oct 6, 2012)

I take the fennel and dip it in 100% whey protein chocolate shake powder (for weight lifters) then deep fry it.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Almost forgot, this is not the healthiest option but it's darn good! Try sliced fennel dipped in tempura batter and deep fried. Very yum!


----------



## Cerise (Oct 6, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Almost forgot, this is not the healthiest option but it's darn good! Try sliced fennel dipped in tempura batter and deep fried. Very yum!


 
That sounds wonderful.  Thanks, Snip.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 6, 2012)

I add fennel to turkey or chicken soup. Love it. I like it raw in salads. I have baked it, but I prefer it either in soup to bump up the flavor or raw.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 6, 2012)

Cerise said:


> That sounds wonderful.  Thanks, Snip.



Only a pleasure, glad I could help.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 6, 2012)

You all have given me some new fennel ideas.  I'm thinking (grated) potato & fennel pancakes w/ sour cream & dill sauce.  Thanks for the inspiration guys.  Salmon w/ fennel has been rolling around in my brain.  Will see what's fresh & in season at the market.


----------



## Siegal (Oct 6, 2012)

Last time I made it I sautéed it in olive oil
And salt. Boring yes...but yummy enough.

Saw a nice recipe where they dipped it in egg  and parm seasoned breadcrumbs and fried it in oil.....looked so good


----------



## zfranca (Oct 6, 2012)

I like fennel Parmesan style:
    Fennel Parmesan

_[FONT=&quot]Nothing is more Mediterranean tasting than fennel. Fennel, both an herb and a spice, is not commonly found in Supermarkets and it is rather expensive. What is worse is that, in order to make it look appealing, the green stalks are left on the bulbs (roots). If stored too long, the green stalks will continue feeding from the white (edible part) bulbs, making them tougher and yellowish looking. Same thing that happens to carrots, when the green tops are left on. If you buy fennel and don’t plan to use it right away, trim the stems immediately, and use the green part for decoration and the stalks for vegetable stock. [/FONT]_

*[FONT=&quot]Ingredients[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]1 lb                  fennel (trimmed of stalks)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3 TBS              butter[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]¼ cup              grated parmesan cheese[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 TBS              lemon juice, or vinegar[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Directions[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Bring a large pot of water to boil, add salt and lemon juice.
Cut the stalks a little above from where they meet the top of the bulbs. Pare the bottoms.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]As you pare the bottom, some outer wedges may break off. Keep them for adding to a salad (slice them as thinly as you can, keep them stored in the refrigerator in a bowl of icy water with lemon juice).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]As soon as the water comes to boil, drop the whole fennel bulbs, reduce heat, cover, and cook from 15 minutes to one hour. The duration of the boiling depends on how fresh the fennels are. They should be cooked fork-tender, and the color will change from white to slightly gray. Remove and set aside to cool. Keep cooking water for fish soup, or for boiling pasta. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]2.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]  Slice fennels lengthwise, about ½ inch thick. In a skillet over medium high heat, melt butter. Add fennel slices and brown on both sides, turning them with care. Make sure all slices lay flat, without overlapping.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Just before serving, reheat the fennel, sprinkle parmesan over, cover with a lid, cook one minute, and serve.
Note: adding lemon juice or vinegar to the boiling water will diminish the graying process.
*6 Servings *[/FONT]
    I also like to slice it paper thin and add it to mixed salads. (Best to use an electric slicer.)
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]


----------



## taxlady (Oct 6, 2012)

zfranca said:


> _[FONT=&quot].... What is worse is that, in order to make it look appealing, the green stalks are left on the bulbs (roots). If stored too long, the green stalks will continue feeding from the white (edible part) bulbs, making them tougher and yellowish looking. Same thing that happens to carrots, when the green tops are left on. If you buy fennel and don’t plan to use it right away, trim the stems immediately, and use the green part for decoration and the stalks for vegetable stock...[/FONT]_


Maybe that explains why they always cut off the green part of the scallions at an Italian grocery store that was near me when I lived in town. Very annoying. I had to go across the street to the Korean green grocer for my scallions, which was inconvenient when I was in a hurry.


----------



## merstar (Oct 6, 2012)

It's great when thinly sliced, tossed with extra virgin olive oil, salt and pepper, and roasted. Extra delicious when roasted with other vegetables, such as red and yellow bell peppers, red onion, carrot, etc.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 6, 2012)

Some wonderful recipes here, thanks Cerise 

We love fennel  Goes really nicely with seafood too 



Cerise said:


> Great ideas, Robo. I was looking for some new ideas for fennel, & did a search here. I came across a few recipes that I want to give a go.
> 
> Baked Fennel w/ Parmesan, nutmeg, cream & walnuts
> 
> ...


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 7, 2012)

Cerise said:


> You all have given me some new fennel ideas. I'm thinking (grated) potato & fennel pancakes w/ sour cream & dill sauce. Thanks for the inspiration guys. Salmon w/ fennel has been rolling around in my brain. Will see what's fresh & in season at the market.


 
I've made potato and fennel rosties with sour cream and dill and topped them with thin slices of smoked salmon. Devine! The pancakes should work too!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 11, 2012)

Snip, that sounds fantastic YUM!


----------



## menumaker (Oct 11, 2012)

All of the above would be delicious for me, also good chopped or sliced with sliced onions, capsicums, aubergine. Season and sprinkle with olive oil, I also add a good pinch of cumin seeds. Roast in hot oven until just catching colour on the sides or soft to the touch.Great with most fish or white meats


----------

